# Novidades Meteoclimatic



## Breitling (29 Dez 2008 às 13:57)

Meteoclimatic Rainbow ß é uma nova maneira de ver Meteoclimatic. Conseguimos para ti criar uns mapas com um toque de cor (daí rainbow) que faz mais visível e mais clara a variação das condições meteorológicas cada 15 minutos. É por isso que ya não só Meteoclimatic oferece um valor concreto de uma estação, mas agora à medida que se aumentam o número de estações, a qualidade e a fiabilidade dos mapas, aumenta. Deste modo, meteoclimatic tenta 'encher vazios' nos mapas de cada região e o general de fachada.

Novos algoritmos de cálculo incorporados à informação atualizada de cada uma das estações da rede Meteoclimatic, proporcionam estimativas dos valores reais de volúveis como temperatura, vento, umidade ou precipitação aos arredores delas mesmas. Além disso, Meteoclimatic Rainbow ß incorporou um novo mapa de radiação solar, de rajadas de vento máximas e atuais, além de uma melhora considerável no mapa de ISO 0.

Mas isso não é tudo, Meteoclimatic Rainbow ß permite visualizar o mapa correspondente a uma data determinada do histórico de dados das estações que formam parte da rede (a partir do dia de posta em funcionamento), por isso consultar em forma de mapa a temperatura mínima de hoje ou mapas de episódios de chuvas ou temperaturas históricas passadas é agora uma realidade.

http://www.meteoclimatic.com


----------



## Vince (30 Dez 2008 às 01:29)

Excelentes novidades 
Pena que em Portugal o numero de estações seja limitado para fazer essas extrapolações, mas mesmo assim parece-me bastante razoável o mapa que fazem. 
Felizmente que quase todos os meses aparecem novas estações online em Portugal


----------



## HotSpot (30 Dez 2008 às 09:35)

Muito bom trabalho Breitling 

Desde que tenho a minha estação que está registada no Meteoclimatic. Como tal, tenho acompanhado todas as evoluções do site.

Breitling, e para quando o mapa de UV?


----------



## iceworld (30 Dez 2008 às 09:52)

Muito bom 
Assim, de repente a estação de Paredes de Coura esta mal localizada  mas é perfeitamente normal estes pequenos enganos surgirem. 
Força e obrigado pelo excelente trabalho disponibilizado.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2008 às 13:07)

Está bem melhor agora, parece que os bug's dos ultimos tempos desapareceram


----------



## Breitling (6 Jan 2009 às 19:22)

Efetivamente, quantas mais estações existam, melhor será a cobertura e a extrapolação. Por tanto é preciso animar a novos usuários  Agora há muito poucas estações com sensor de radiação UV, mas esposible que façamos algum mapa com os atuais. E a estação de Paredes de Coura aparece onde seu dono pôs as coordenadas. Se me vocês dão as novas coordenadas a situo melhor no mapa.

E agora outra pequena novidade para os portugueses. Estamos tentando acrescentar as zonas no mapa geral, mas por enquanto se pode aceder pelos enlaces de texto sob o mapa geral:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/mapinfo/PTAZR


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jan 2009 às 23:42)

Olá Breitling,


Quando estamos em:

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/mapinfo/PTSUR

os valores, Temp. Max.; Temp Min; Vento e Precipitação, dos dados de Hoje (Hoy), estão incorrectos e não correspondem à realidade.


----------



## Breitling (7 Jan 2009 às 09:05)

Você pode detalhar mais um pouco o problema por favor? Lembra que os dados em Meteoclimatic se atualizam cada 15 minutos. Ou mais se a estação não atualiza sua equipe ou o robô de Meteoclimatic não pode lê-la.


----------

